# [Regeln] Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheine, Steam-Trading Cards (o. Ä.) und Steam-Lizenzen/-Keys  [Verkauf, Tausch, Verschenken, Kaufgesuche]



## Pokerclock (25. Juli 2013)

*[Regeln] Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheine, Steam-Trading Cards (o. Ä.) und Steam-Lizenzen/-Keys  [Verkauf, Tausch, Verschenken, Kaufgesuche]*

*Regeln für den Verkauf, Tausch, das Verschenken und Kaufgesuche von*

1. Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheinen, 
2. Steam-Trading-Cards und andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die über Steam gehandelt werden können,
3. Steam-Spielen, sofern bereits mit einem Account verknüpft

*1. Steam Rabatt-Gutscheine*

Der Verkauf und Kaufgesuche von Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheinen ist im Steam-Unterforum und im Marktplatz untersagt. Anfragen für den Tausch oder das Verschenken von Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheinen sind im Sammelthread erlaubt.

*2. Steam-Trading-Cards und andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die über Steam gehandelt werden können*

Der Verkauf und Kaufgesuche von Steam-Trading-Cards und anderen virtuellen Gegenstände, die über Steam gehandelt werden können, ist im Steam-Unterforum und im Marktplatz untersagt. Anfragen für den Tausch oder das Verschenken von Steam-Trading-Cards und anderen virtuellen Gegenstände, die über Steam gehandelt werden können, sind im Sammelthread erlaubt.

*3. Steam-Spiele, sofern bereits mit einem Account verknüpft*

Der Verkauf, Tausch und Kaufgesuche von Steam-Spielen, sofern bereits mit einem Account verknüpft, ist untersagt. Für Steam-Spiele, die noch nicht mit einem Account verknüpft wurden und/oder verschenkt werden sollen, ist der Marktplatz zu verwenden. Beachtet die dort gültigen Regeln. 

*4. Sonstiges*

Im Übrigen sind alle Beiträge/Threads im Steam-Unterforum untersagt, die gegen den Steam-Nutzungsvertrag verstoßen. Die Rechtmäßigkeit ist im Zweifel vom Nutzer nachzuweisen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Regeln] Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheine, Steam-Trading Cards (u. Ä.) und Steam-Lizenzen/-Keys  [Verkauf, Tausch, Verschenken, Kaufgesuche]*

Guten Tag zusammen,

da sich in letzter Zeit Tauschanfragen zu Rabatt-Gutscheinen und Trading-Cards gehäuft haben, musste eine einheitliche Linie gefunden werden, wie damit umzugehen ist. Normalerweise sind sämtliche Angelegenheiten dieser Art ein Fall für den Marktplatz hier im Forum. Bisher blieben entsprechende Anfragen hier im Unterforum unmoderiert, da einfach ausgedrückt, noch nicht klar war, wie damit umzugehen ist. Da in dieser Hinsicht nicht nur einige praktische, sondern auch rechtliche Dinge zu beachten sind, war die Sachlage nicht allzu einfach zu beurteilen.

Um dennoch einen guten Mittelweg zu finden, ist es nun so geregelt, dass das Tauschen von Steam-Trading-Cards und anderen virtuellen Gütern (zum Beispiel Ingame-Items aus Team Fortress 2) im Marktplatz möglich ist. Hierfür wurde kurzerhand ein längerer Thread zu einem Sammelthread gemacht. Es bot sich an schon einen Thread zu verwenden, der einige Seiten lang ist. Der Verkauf und Kaufgesuche sind grundsätzlich nicht gestattet, was seinen Grund im Steam-Nutzungsvertrag hat. Für Steam-Lizenzen/-Keys gelten die aktuellen Marktplatzregeln.

Bei Fragen, bitte ich euch diese gleich hier im Thread zu stellen.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Regeln] Steam-Rabatt-Gutscheine, Steam-Trading Cards (o. Ä.) und Steam-Lizenzen/-Keys  [Verkauf, Tausch, Verschenken, Kaufgesuche]*

Ein kleiner Hinweis an dieser Stelle. Wir haben die MP-Regeln geändert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...nsthread-marktplatzregeln-oktober-2013-a.html

Insbesondere in Bezug auf Keys gab es Veränderungen, über die die meisten hier erfreut sein werden.


----------

